# WUXI | Greenland Central Plaza | 256m | 58 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://zrzy.wuxi.gov.cn/doc/2018/07/04/2421558.shtml

2020-07-22 by 哈喇子










2020-07-18 by laslin


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

zwamborn said:


>


I like this building's design better! Does it have a thread on SSC?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> I like this building's design better! Does it have a thread on SSC?


It's The Kempinski Hotel (i think there is no thread on skyscrapercity) 






Kempinski Hotel - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-16 by wenchenjia90


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-05 by marquire


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 2 by CsCN on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, this park at foreground is gorgeous


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-18 by CsCN


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 13 by yuanding233 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-12 by ulysessweb


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, Wuxi is boosting again


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 4 by zippoo on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-01 by 拉普达


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, @Khale_Xi, @ed500, @499towersofchina, finally wuxi is building more skyscrapers after many years


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-13 by cowboyk


----------

